# Can't ****ing win with uber



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

No comment


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the summary never seem to "add up" how do you get 5 stars when you are not 100% 5 star rated...

or get complaints that look so very cut and paste... and you have never done the things mentioned??


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Well I got 5.0 besides cancelled trips but still ****ed up somehow


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Well I got 5.0 besides cancelled trips but still ****ed up somehow


 dont worry about that, ignore it. its all about your rating. the 5,0 is for this week the last week i am assuming you got some 3 and 4's. so you have improved.


----------

